# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Θεωρίας >  >  Τι είναι τα τεταρτημόρια στους μετατροπείς ρεύματος;

## Δημήτρηςκα

Καλησπέρα παιδιά και καλό μήνα,

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν γνωρίζετε τι εννοούμε όταν λέμε αυτός ο μετατροπέας dc/ac πχ είναι του 2 και του 4 τεταρτημορίου ή όλων των τεταρτημορίων. 

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Spark

γεια σου δημητρη. γράφεις για ινβερτερ pure sine wave και pseudo sine wave πια ειναι η διαφορά σωστά;
σε αυτη την εικόνα φαινεται η κυματομορφή στην μιά και στην άλλη περίπτωση

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 56912

η διαφορά ειναι εμφανή, το ινβερτερ με pseudo sine wave κανει τετραγωνική κυματομορφή σε 4 τεταρτημόρια.
εαν προκειται να οδηγήσει ωμικα φορτία όπως λάμπες, αντιστάσεις κανένα πρόβλημα,
εαν προκειται να οδηγήσει ηλεκτρονικές διατάξεις ίσως υπάρξει πρόβλημα ισως και όχι.

----------


## nestoras

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά και καλό μήνα,
> 
> Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν γνωρίζετε τι εννοούμε όταν λέμε αυτός ο μετατροπέας dc/ac πχ είναι του 2 και του 4 τεταρτημορίου ή όλων των τεταρτημορίων. 
> 
> Ευχαριστώ!



Έχει να κάνει με το αν ο μετατροπέας λειτουργεί αμφίδρομα (Είσοδος προς 'Εξοδο αλλά και Έξοδο προς Είσοδο).
Σκέψου πχ, το μετρό της Αθήνας, το οποίο όταν κινείται καταναλώνει ισχύ από το δίκτυο ενώ όταν "φρενάρει" κάνει ανάκτηση ενέργειας κι επιστροφή της στο δίκτυο.
Περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες κάποια άλλη στιγμή επειδή τώρα δεν υπάρχει χρόνος για μεγαλύτερη ανάλυση.

----------

FILMAN (04-05-15)

----------


## Δημήτρηςκα

Σας ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις δυστυχώς όμως δεν με καλύψατε... Εάν υπάρχει κάποιο καλό λινκ να διαβάσω και το ξέρετε θα σας ήμουν υπόχρεος αν μου το δίνατε γιατί με μια αναζήτηση το google δε βρήκα κάτι για τα τεταρτημόρια πέραν του ο τάδε μετατροπέας είναι 2 τεταρτημορίων.
Και πάλι σας ευχαριστώ!

----------


## nestoras

Αν γνωρίζεις αγγλικά κι έχεις κάποιες γνώσεις ηλεκτρονικών ισχύος ρίξε μια ματιά στα παρακάτω links:

http://www.5scomponents.com/pdf/AN99...converters.pdf

http://cds.cern.ch/record/987553/files/p209.pdf


Τα τεταρτημόρια σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις ορίζονται από την τάση στον κάθετο άξονα (y) και από το ρεύμα στον οριζόντιο άξονα (x).
Σε κάθε τεταρτημόριο έχουμε τους συνδυασμούς: 

1ο τεταρτημόριο: θετική τάση/θετικό ρεύμα2ο τεταρτημόριο: θετική τάση/αρνητικό ρεύμα3ο τεταρτημόριο: αρνητική τάση/αρνητικό ρεύμα4ο τεταρτημόριο: αρνητική τάση/θετικό ρεύμα 

Γενικά, στο 1ο και στο 3ο τερτημόριο (τάση και ρεύμα με ίδια πρόσημα) το φορτίο καταναλώνει ενέργεια από το δίκτυο ενώ στο 2ο και στο 4ο (τάση και ρεύμα με αντίθετα πρόσημα) το φορτίο παίζει το ρόλο γεννήτριας.
Προφανώς θα πρέπει να έχουμε κάποιο επαγωγικό φορτίο στην έξοδο (κινητήρα με λίγα λόγια) ώστε να μπορούμε να κάνουμε ανάκτηση ενέργειας.

Η διαδικασία χοντρικά έχει ως εξής: Μετατροπή του εναλλασσόμενου ρεύματος σε DC, DC chopper με ελεγχόμενα στοιχεία, φίλτρο, πάλι DC chopper με ελεγχόμενα στοιχεία και στο τέλος τον κινητήρα.

Ρυθμίζοντας κατάλληλα τις γωνίες έναυσης των ελεγχόμενων στοιχείων μπορούμε να αναγκάσουμε την ενέργεια να ρέει είτε από τη μία πλευρά είτε από την άλλη.

Ρίξε μια ματιά κι εδώ:
https://www.google.gr/search?q=four+quadrants+converter&biw=1280&bih=895  &source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=THBHVaDrHaPB7AbfqoGw  DA&sqi=2&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ#tbm=isch&q=four+quadrants  +converter+diagram

Αν θέλεις να μάθεις περισσότερα, θα πρέπει να βρεις κάποιο βιβλίο ηλεκτρονικών ισχύος και να αρχίσεις από εκεί το διάβασμα. Θα πρέπει να κάνεις σταδιακά βήματα, να καταλάβεις τι είναι μετατροπέας, τι είναι γωνίες έναυσης, ελεγχόμενα διακοπτικά στοιχεία κτλ... Καλώς ή κακώς θα πρέπει να ρίξεις αρκετό διάβασμα για να κατανοήσεις πλήρως τη λειτουργία σε 4 τεταρτημόρια και να ζωγραφίσεις στο χαρτί μόνος σου τις κυματομορφές τάσης-ρεύματος για διάφορες γωνίες έναυσης. Μόνο τότε θα κατανοήσεις πλήρως το αντικείμενο.

----------

FILMAN (05-05-15)

----------


## Δημήτρηςκα

> Αν γνωρίζεις αγγλικά κι έχεις κάποιες γνώσεις ηλεκτρονικών ισχύος ρίξε μια ματιά στα παρακάτω links:
> 
> http://www.5scomponents.com/pdf/AN99...converters.pdf
> 
> http://cds.cern.ch/record/987553/files/p209.pdf
> 
> 
> Τα τεταρτημόρια σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις ορίζονται από την τάση στον κάθετο άξονα (y) και από το ρεύμα στον οριζόντιο άξονα (x).
> Σε κάθε τεταρτημόριο έχουμε τους συνδυασμούς: 
> ...



Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ!!!!

----------

